
Show HN: FormBit lets you build custom forms and collect data your way - sixpenrose16
https://formbit.co/?ref=hn
======
sixpenrose16
We're looking for feedback on a Form Builder product that we recently
launched. The idea is to be able to create full fledged online custom forms
(simple or complex) via drag and drop functionality. Once the forms are
created - you can view the responses, export submissions, integration (500+
apps via Zapier), embed on websites, etc. The form builder itself supports
many field types.

Additionally, you can create polls, surveys, contact form, donation forms,
etc. It's a tool that every business or university needs to go from paper form
to electronic format in no time. No lock-in or programming knowledge required.
See the "Form Store" to see sample forms/templates.

At the moment, the pricing is straightforward and there is a free plan to get
started. Try FormBit and let us know if you have any suggestion or feedback.

Example Forms: Sponsorship Request Form -
[https://formbit.co/form/a/582e32294d3d54065d0f311c](https://formbit.co/form/a/582e32294d3d54065d0f311c)

Online Feedback Survey -
[https://formbit.co/form/a/58154ab382a76006c9de939e](https://formbit.co/form/a/58154ab382a76006c9de939e)

Edit: spelling correction.

